# Samsung galaxy spica i5700 or htc wildfire?



## jith_uk (Aug 1, 2010)

hi everyone i`m planning to get a new android phone but confused with samsung galaxy spica i5700 and htc wildfire.i`ve seen many good and bad reviews abt both of them.....my budget is around 15-16k(can be extended a bit !).is there any other good android phone out there worth looking?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 1, 2010)

Spica is not available
Wildfire is not worth considering


----------



## jith_uk (Aug 1, 2010)

any other phone worth considering?


----------



## sakumar79 (Aug 1, 2010)

motorola backflip is advertised as coming soon in univercell and price is noted as 19k there... the phone should probably be available in the range 17-18k elsewhere... any idea how good the phone is?

Arun


----------



## jainanshal (Aug 1, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Spica is not available
> Wildfire is not worth considering



I agree with Wildfire thing.. but why is Spica not available? I heard few weeks back that its out of stock but do you mean 'officially' unavailable? Man that scares me...

Anyways, i am using Galaxy Spica & can say its a really good phone! Especially for the price of around 12K its a nice deal, so you may save some bucks out of ur budget if you can get it.


----------



## jith_uk (Aug 1, 2010)

hey backflip has poor audio quality and has android 1.5 ( of course upgradable...) i think at 19k it`s overpriced with 2-3k additional u can actually get htc legend!


----------



## sakumar79 (Aug 1, 2010)

reg. audio quality of backflip, are you saying it from experience or review? if review, can you please give link...

also, how is the camera?

Arun


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 1, 2010)

Or just wait for the Xperia X8/Sammy i5800 to be out in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 2, 2010)

DO NOT buy a Sony Ericsson's Android phone.. They are the company which lacks the most with Android development.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 2, 2010)

Xperia X8 comes shipped with Android 2.1. What are you smoking here?


----------



## jetboy (Aug 2, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Xperia X8 comes shipped with Android 2.1. What are you smoking here?



@ dreamcatcher : Is it real it will be shipped within 2 weeks.....is that for india too?



jith_uk said:


> hi everyone i`m planning to get a new android phone but confused with samsung galaxy spica i5700 and htc wildfire.i`ve seen many good and bad reviews abt both of them.....my budget is around 15-16k(can be extended a bit !).is there any other good android phone out there worth looking?





@ buddy I have been looking for it from last 2 months...but no luck...had even placed the order for it on techshop.in ...but got a call that they dont have it now ... Wish wildfire had a bit better proc and good display, then it would have sell like a hot cake...in looks department it is very good looking...I have handled it for around half an hour.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 2, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Xperia X8 comes shipped with Android 2.1.


Don't care.. Still.. The Android implementation of any SE phone sucks.. And it seems they don't have enough resources dedicated to Android. The least Android friendly company out of all which make Android phone as of yet. I'd stay away..



dreamcatcher said:


> What are you smoking here?


Please keep your wisecracks to yourself. Consider this a warning.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 2, 2010)

I wont assume that samsung r good or SE r bad or vice versa...let the product come...we can see the review( I5800 vs X8)  

We have seen X10mini with good reviews....just the screen size is not good for general audience


----------



## jetboy (Aug 2, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> I wont assume that samsung r good or SE r bad or vice versa...let the product come...we can see the review( I5800 vs X8)
> 
> We have seen X10mini with good reviews....just the screen size is not good for general audience



@ would be interested to see I5800 vs X8....but any one having any idea when it will launch in india...gsmarena had news that it would launch I5800 in last week of july...but no official news till now... anyone has any idea or any links to justify the launch in india?


----------



## Champ (Aug 2, 2010)

Everyone here seems very optimistic about I5800 and egarly waiting for it.

But as per my info it also have poor display resolution and specifications more or less similar to wildfire except support for DivX. So why so much egarness ??? :roll:

Also does non standrad resolutions like 240X400 or 480X800 have any effect on  content/Apps compatibility ???


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 2, 2010)

u r right..I5800 have only 240x400 whereas i5700 had 360x480

God knows y samsung reduced the resolution...

Wildfire have 240x320

X8 have 360x480


----------



## jith_uk (Aug 2, 2010)

is the screen resolution of wildfire that bad?
i`m also hearing that it lacks some app support......plz tell me more regarding the same...


----------

